# Blank "rounding" jig



## Xephius (Apr 22, 2009)

I recently found a jig for cutting off the corners of a blank, but I can't find it anymore. I looked through the library, and I didn't see it. I also looked through the last few threads and didn't see it... I probably looked right at it and missed it, but I wanted to build one so I had hopes someone else knew what I am talking about and could point me to it. Sorry to ask if it is right in front of me and I am being daft....

-X


(The jig I am speaking of had dimensions, parts list and detailed pictures to build it. I think it was designed for a band saw, but could be adapted for any saw.)


----------



## thewishman (Apr 22, 2009)

Just put a 1/4 round bit on your router table.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 22, 2009)

I use my lathe :wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 23, 2009)

VisExp said:


> I use my lathe :wink:



I figured some one would beat me to that one! But since you did......
DITTO!


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 23, 2009)

I have one that is mounted on a board that someone donated a couple of years ago in the BB, I have never used it or been able to sell it. Go figure.


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 23, 2009)

When I started turning there was a jig pictured that you could clamp on your bandsaw to cut off the corners.  It didn't make it round, but helped.  Where it worked the best for me was on some softer pieces of wood that (with limited turning skills) I would get a catch and sometimes ruin a pretty decent piece of wood.   Are you thinking of a jig along that line or something else?

Jerry


----------



## Xephius (Apr 23, 2009)

Jerry,

   That is exactly what I am speaking of. It was a nice little design to knock the corners off a blank to make it octagon shaped.

  My wife and I are building complicated inlay/constructed blanks, and she had had trouble with a couple of them exploding on because they catch a little when first turning. I often will use the sander, or slice the corners off by hand using a clamp. She prefers to use a jig where her hands get nowhere near a blade/sander. My hope was to make up this jig so she could feel confident cutting the corners without me.

  I also would like to have it for the time when I build a blank with many metal layers. I have and can just pop it on the lathe and be gentle, but when I spend the better part of 4 hours building a segment, I don't want it to explode because the tool bites the blank..

  I will keep looking, or just build my own and post it up here...

-X



----------



## Bear-31 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think this is the one you are looking for. I downloaded them a while back. It's not mine and I haven't tried it yet. I haven't found a blank I wasn't willing to round on the lathe.


----------



## Xephius (Apr 23, 2009)

Bear,

   That is indeed what I was looking for. I will take a stab at it first thing next week. Thanks!

-X



----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the one that I made.  It is nothing fancy, but gets the job done when needed.  I made it from a 14 inch piece of aluminum angle (because it would be the easiest to open the slot I needed) attached to a piece of scrap wood that I had cut at a 45 degree angle and attach it with a C clamped to the saw when I need it.  It is pretty easy to move and make any adjustments for larger or smaller blanks.  I have used it on some pen blanks but mainly 1 3/4 blanks.
















It is pretty straight forward, but if you have any questions let me know.

Jerry


----------



## bitshird (Apr 24, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> I figured some one would beat me to that one! But since you did......
> DITTO!



Me three Keith and Paul seem to be one and two,


----------

